# Thinking about a 98 M3 Sedan and looking for comment



## StLChris (Jun 7, 2002)

Car has 60k on the clock. I haven't checked it out yet, but I'll probably have a PPI done this week. It's being sold by a BMW-only mechanic. 

What should I look out for when inspecting the car? What has been your experience with the car as a daily driver?

We don't have kids, but they're a likelyhood in the near future. My wife wants 4 doors, I want an M3. This car would solve both problems.

I'm going to keep the 330ci. The M3 would be the wife's car, but she forgets that I leave for work first.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

StLChris said:


> Car has 60k on the clock. I haven't checked it out yet, but I'll probably have a PPI done I'm going to keep the 330ci. The M3 would be the wife's car, but she forgets that I leave for work first.


 :rofl: :rofl:

you on way to work ---> :drive: :smokin: :fruit:

wife in garage after you leave ---> :irate: :nono:

when you get home ---> :slap:  :spank:


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Have you driven one yet? Go do it and decide. I think E36 M3s make great daily drivers.


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

Check out the sticky in the e36 M3 forum to get an understanding of maintenance requirements(http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30931) and the M3 FAQ and other sites shown here: (http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39084&highlight=e36+m3+faq).

I have an e36 m3 convertible that I commute 22 miles each way to work in all year, and completely love it. The ride will be less wallowy than in your 330ci, some people call it rougher, I personally find it more taut and pleasant. The moment you drive it (providing it's a good sample), you'll know for sure one way or another if it's for you. If you like amazing steering feel, driver centric controls, linear responses from your inputs, and an unfiltered sports car feel you'll love it. If you prefer cushy luxury oriented sportingness, you'll probably prefer the 330.


----------



## StLChris (Jun 7, 2002)

Josh (PA) said:


> Check out the sticky in the e36 M3 forum to get an understanding of maintenance requirements(http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30931) and the M3 FAQ and other sites shown here: (http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39084&highlight=e36+m3+faq).
> 
> I have an e36 m3 convertible that I commute 22 miles each way to work in all year, and completely love it. The ride will be less wallowy than in your 330ci, some people call it rougher, I personally find it more taut and pleasant. The moment you drive it (providing it's a good sample), you'll know for sure one way or another if it's for you. If you like amazing steering feel, driver centric controls, linear responses from your inputs, and an unfiltered sports car feel you'll love it. If you prefer cushy luxury oriented sportingness, you'll probably prefer the 330.


Thanks for the links. I'm not worried about liking the ride. I'm actually quite sure that I'll love it.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

The suspension is due for an overhaul at 60k miles...as well as the cooling system. If they haven't been done, figure at least $1200 (wrenching it yourself) to $2k (taking it somewhere) for those things to be done.

E36s make great daily drivers.


----------



## dawg_gone (May 10, 2004)

This is probably a day late and a dollar short for your situation, but I have an E36 M3 sedan that I bought with 53k miles in October of 2002. I love this car. It is my nice-weather-driver to work. It would be more frequent but it is cosmos black, hard to keep clean. It also led me to the great sport of autocrossing. 

Maintenance wise, when I bought it some things needed work, although it was not obvious to me at the time. The brake pads were almost gone. The shocks were totally gone. I upgraded both those over stock, and have done occasional other upgrades. This car is fun to work on and rewards every bit of your work. The cupholder is the sorriest excuse for a cupholder I've ever seen, but there are easy mods that can correct that. So did you buy the car?


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

Josh (PA) said:


> I have an e36 m3 convertible that I commute 22 miles each way to work in all year, and completely love it. The ride will be less wallowy than in your 330ci, some people call it rougher, I personally find it more taut and pleasant. The moment you drive it (providing it's a good sample), you'll know for sure one way or another if it's for you. If you like amazing steering feel, driver centric controls, linear responses from your inputs, and an unfiltered sports car feel you'll love it. If you prefer cushy luxury oriented sportingness, you'll probably prefer the 330.


 :stupid:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2004)

TD330ci said:


> :stupid:


 Yup. E36 M3s make great daily drivers. I do ~60 miles a day in mine.


----------



## browns3822 (Jan 2, 2006)

dawg_gone said:


> This is probably a day late and a dollar short for your situation, but I have an E36 M3 sedan that I bought with 53k miles in October of 2002. I love this car. It is my nice-weather-driver to work. It would be more frequent but it is cosmos black, hard to keep clean. It also led me to the great sport of autocrossing.
> 
> Maintenance wise, when I bought it some things needed work, although it was not obvious to me at the time. The brake pads were almost gone. The shocks were totally gone. I upgraded both those over stock, and have done occasional other upgrades. This car is fun to work on and rewards every bit of your work. The cupholder is the sorriest excuse for a cupholder I've ever seen, but there are easy mods that can correct that. So did you buy the car?


 WHat are the cupholder mods?


----------

